# How WILL this ka24 work?



## nissancircleracer (May 11, 2010)

First of all i have a mid 80s nissan truck with the z24 motor in it. Im building it for an oval track class for langley speedway. Im able to use just about any 4 cylinder rwd engine setup. I cant use the z24 motor due to its split spark system (which is illegal). Im thinking about using the ka24 due to its power. My problem is that aside from most of the engine having to be stock I also need to carburate it. Ive been checking out this site and there is nothing about just 1 carb. Its all about ITBs at best. So how would I fit a Holley 2bbl 350 cfm up there and get it to run good? Or is there a better rwd engine/tranny setup i could use. no turbos, variable valve timing crap or anything like that allowed either. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jogz04 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, the bellhousing is a tad diffrent... But it will still bolt right up and get the job done. I am not 100% sure on the automatics, but the 5-speed's bolt right in.


----------



## nissancircleracer (May 11, 2010)

jogz04 said:


> Yes, the bellhousing is a tad diffrent... But it will still bolt right up and get the job done. I am not 100% sure on the automatics, but the 5-speed's bolt right in.


Thanks for that information. The truck has a manual tranny in it and if I could use it then its less money I have to spend. 

Im more concerned with throwing a carb onto a ka24 first. If I cant then I need to find another engine to use. I prefer to run a nissan but i can run whatever as long as its a 4 banger.


----------



## jogz04 (Mar 17, 2010)

your welcome


----------

